# Diabetic meets IBS



## Guest (Feb 24, 2001)

What to do??? My husband is a diabetic and I suffer from IBS. We used to be loyal vegetarians (non-vegan)and came back to the dark side about a year ago. We have very different diatary needs and I am having trouble finding good things to serve that we both can eat. Any ideas where I can look?------------------Beth


----------

